# Need ALL HELP with a Charter



## Brunet33 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have never been on a charter before.. I would like to take this trip from april 2-9th... give or take a couple of days....

Who should I contact?

where should I go?

What type of boat? I have 4 people going on this trip...

what else?

I have no idea where to start or who to contact... PLEASE HELP!


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Do you know how to sail? That will be the charter company's first question. If not then you will need a captain.

My suggestion would be the Brittish Virgin Islands for your first time. There's lots to do, it's beautiful weather that time of year, and the wind is not so harsh. Each island varies a bit, so you will see, and do something different each time.

You will need to do your research by googling charter boats to your area. They will give interior layouts of the boats, and pics of the exterior.......*i2f*


----------



## Brunet33 (Sep 23, 2009)

I do know how to sail, but still might want some one who knows the area..... Who are the best companies?


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

I have only experienced Moorings. They are the most expensive, but they handles issues that came up immediately. Others will come along with advice for others for less cost, but very pleased with the service.......*i2f*


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

I agree with i2f about the ease of sailing in the BVIs. It is all line of sight, with most destinations being within an hour away. You will likely get a chart briefing before they set you loose.

There are several companies operating there:

Moorings
Sunsail
TTM
Conch Charters

Others may add more.


----------



## bobbystone (Dec 31, 2009)

*Chartering..*

I've used CYOA in St. Thomas twice. Both good experiences. Their equipment is not quite as new as moorings, but they are more reasonably priced. VI is a great place to start. Good water depth, line of sight usually reliable and consistent winds and waves lots of places to see.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Ditto ...the British Virgin Islands and the Moorings...

There are other very good charter companies as well. I have used the moorings and was very happy.


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

Remember that you will lose a day on the front and back end of the week as travel will eat up the first day, then there is the orientation, then you have to be back early the last day to check in and get to the airport. If you can schedule about ten days to get a good sailing experience. The BVIs are the best choice for a first charter. Go with the primary com[anies even though they are more expensive as the boats are usually newer and better cared for.


----------



## aerie (Jul 14, 2000)

*Check out TMM in the BVI*

I keep my boat with TMM in the BVI and can highly recommend this smaller company where you are not lost in the crowd. They do a thorough chart briefing and send a staff member out with you for a short checkout sail. If you want, a captain is available. Sorry, you can't charter my boat, which would be perfect for your group of four, because I'll be aboard that week.

You might want to check out the possibility of a flotilla sail. I know Sunsail does these as I try to avoid whatever anchorage they happen to be in each night.

The BVI are a great place for new charterers. You'll have a memorable vacation.


----------



## AKscooter (Jan 18, 2009)

I rented a 47 foot cat from conch charters.....very inexpensive and straight forward folks. Also I hired a captain....Woody, from the lats and atts magazine. Great experience, lots of free drinks....Woody has connections and the cheapest of all the charters. some of their boats were old Mooring boats. The condition was not pristine as new but it was in better shape than most of the boats I have seen pictured here. A more than enjoyable experience. Why pay rapacious prices if you do not have to?????


----------



## tonybinTX (Feb 22, 2008)

If you're going to get a crewed catamaran, I recommend Voyage. My wife and I did 4 crewed trips with them since 2001. VOYAGE charters - BVI yachts luxury Crewed charters, BareBoat charters, Day charters, Power yacht charters.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

*Suggestions*



Brunet33 said:


> I have never been on a charter before.. I would like to take this trip from april 2-9th... give or take a couple of days....
> 
> Who should I contact? As stated by others, search the internet for charter companies. Mooring, Sunsail, Footloose, CYOA etc...
> 
> ...


I would start with the basic requirement of how many cabins you need? If you choose to take a captain for a few days or the entire trip, you will need to have a cabin for them as well. Knowing how many cabins/bunks are required you can then narrow your search down to the boat sizes and finally the amenities like A/C etc...

Feel free to PM me and ask any additional questions.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Stephen—

Thank you for spamming the forum. I would point out that your post violates the Special Interest Full Disclosure policy required by all marine related industry users...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Doesn't change the fact that you're spamming the forum against the terms of service and against the full disclosure policy. If you want to advertise your charter fleet, take an ad out...



CosmosYachting said:


> I am sorry sailingdog.
> I just chartered in Greece and Caribbean with this company and after meeting them it happened that I work for them from New York.
> I just want to help people charter sail boats.
> 
> Stephen


----------



## elkscout (Feb 12, 2010)

sailingdog said:


> Stephen-
> 
> Thank you for spamming the forum. I would point out that your post violates the Special Interest Full Disclosure policy required by all marine related industry users...


What'd I miss?  
I always get the sanitized version.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

A new luser by the name of CosmosYachting was spamming for his new NYC office of a greek charter company. He's since been nuked by the mods... 



elkscout said:


> What'd I miss?
> I always get the sanitized version.


----------

